# Eshopps PSK 75 skimmer



## happyhounds (Jul 17, 2012)

We are new to the salt water set-up and are learning as we go from customers and what we read. Our wholesale dealer has been helping along as well. He sent us this Eshopps PSK 75 protein skimmer to use with our 55 gallon tank. I followed the directions and diagrams and set it up. Not really knowing any better, I assumed it was working properly. It's been like 2 months now and I have seen nothing. I dont get the "tornado" effect in the tube like I've seen in youtube videos nor do we get any kind of foam. The cup is completely dry. I've had several of our regulars come in to the store and tell us that it's not right. I've tried calling and emailing the company and get nothing in responce. So that prompted me to check some feedback about this skimmer and Im finding that this seems to be a problem with this company and/or product. Has anyone else had issues or used this skimmer? Recommendations for a replacement skimmer that is a hang on model?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

This is the first I've heard of problems with this skimmer, but it obviously isn't working for you. Is it the HOB model, and is there a kink in the airline? If you can't figure it out, I've heard glowing reviews about the HOB models of the Reef Octopus skimmers. Here's one of their skimmers rated for up to 75 gallons.


----------



## happyhounds (Jul 17, 2012)

Im not sure what HOB model is and there is no kink in the airline. Does Hydor make a protein skimmer?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HOB means Hang-On-Back


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I have heard of people having problems with the HOB models. Also you might be lucky and you might be able to get your retailer to do something about it if the manufacturer wont.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll bet it's something simple and not defective at all. Are you getting airflow and waterflow?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> I'll bet it's something simple and not defective at all. Are you getting airflow and waterflow?


It might be, but if its the one I am thinking of (have heard a lot of problems about), its not really made by the best manufacturers if you catch my drift, and a lot of them just dont seal (or fit, or bad tolerances) like they should.


----------

